

Mac OS X Lion: This Is Not the Future We Were Hoping  - kenjackson
http://gizmodo.com/5819418

======
llambda
The author doesn't seem to understand that "taking the good elements of iOS"
doesn't mean making OS X into iOS: this will never happen, Apple has no
intention of dumbing down the OS or to put it another way, Apple understands
that the desktop and mobile platforms are different. However what Apple does
intend is to carry over some of the multitouch and other nuances that have
been refined in iOS to the desktop: it's visible, it works, and Lion is an
accomplishment in my opinion.

------
nxn
I agree with two things:

1) Bringing touch based user interfaces/behaviors to the desktop is not going
to work when the keyboard and mouse are the means of operating them. For
desktops I don't see the mouse and keyboard going away since I would not wish
to spend as much time as I do in front of a computer with my arms extended out
the whole time (or at all actually). The only reason why I'd see doing this
would be in hopes of having one OS run on different types of devices and
therefore having the need to support multiple modes (IE: the win8 reason).

2) Limiting your calendar/contact apps to look like the physical objects
they're meant to replace is an incredibly bad idea. The whole point of going
digital was to remove constraints and make performing tasks easier through the
freedom of not being stuck within the confines of paper. Where's the advantage
now? More intuitive apps? Were the majority of users not able to figure out
how to use the old calendar app? Why do I feel like more people just wont use
it now because it will be too tedious to perform tasks they became used to
with the previous versions?

Not to mention this makes it look like it was intended for elementary school
students. OS X had the advantage of having a very clean and professional look
to it that I am sure won it a lot of customers before. I mean I get ill
looking at ANY Windows text editor (since they all seem to come with like 50
icons spread out over 5-10 different toolbars), but if the alternative is an
app that has a giant crayon for a cursor -- because that's so intuitive --
I'll still stick with Windows.

